# ntpd is not synchronizing my clock

## galon

I recently emerged ntp, did everything noticed in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41099&highlight=ntp, but after "ntpq -p" I get this message:

```
    remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

*LOCAL(0)        73.78.73.84      5 l   53   64  377    0.000    0.000   0.001
```

Where are those servers I told ntp to look for?

Help please

galon

----------

## hegga

aren't they listed in /etc/ntp.conf as described in section 3-5 in the howto that

you used?

----------

## galon

Well, yes, I added them there, but after "ntpq -p" I should see response from them, which I don't see...

galon

----------

## odyniec

Why don't you describe what you actually did and paste your /etc/ntp.conf?

----------

## nobspangle

if you are getting your ip by dhcp your ntp.conf will have been overwritten, you need to add -N in your dhcpcd options

----------

## galon

 *Quote:*   

> if you are getting your ip by dhcp your ntp.conf will have been overwritten, you need to add -N in your dhcpcd options

 

Yes I'm using dhcpcd. How to do that?

Cheers 

galon

----------

## dwblas

You might want to try chrony and chronyd (daemon).

----------

## c4

 *galon wrote:*   

>  *nobspangle wrote:*   if you are getting your ip by dhcp your ntp.conf will have been overwritten, you need to add -N in your dhcpcd options 
> 
> Yes I'm using dhcpcd. How to do that?
> 
> Cheers 
> ...

 

```
Code Listing 13: Examples for /etc/conf.d/net

(For DHCP)

iface_eth0="dhcp"

# Some network admins require that you use the

# hostname and domainname provided by the DHCP server.

# In that case, add the following to let dhcpcd use them.

# That will override your own hostname and domainname definitions.

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"

# If you intend on using NTP to keep your machine clock synchronized, use

# the -N option to prevent dhcpcd from overwriting your /etc/ntp.conf file

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"
```

----------

## galon

OK, I get response from the ntp servers but still it seems that my clock is not synchronizing... This is what I get after typing "ntpq -p":

```
     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

 info.cyf-kr.edu .RSTR.          16 u    -  128    0    0.000    0.000 4000.00

 odine.cgi.cz    .RSTR.          16 u    -  128    0    0.000    0.000 4000.00

 nic.lth.se      .RSTR.          16 u    -   64    0    0.000    0.000 4000.00
```

Any ideas?..

galon

----------

## pbardet

Did you try this command right after starting ntpd ?

It takes a few minutes to get a * in front of one of the servers meaning it's the one used.

----------

